# Cheap bike for child seat/towing trailer?



## Dan B (18 Mar 2013)

What would you look for in a sensible bike for towing a child trailer and/or adding a stem-mounted child seat to? The trailer is a Chariot CX2, the seat is a Yepp Mini (which advises a steel stem)

Of my existing bikes, my town bike is a fixed-gear, and my nice bike has entirely too much carbon (and Look cleats, which are not traffic-light compatible). I'm hoping I can pick some kind of second hand non-stolen hybrid or rigid mtb up for around fifty quid[*] for short (0-5 mile) journeys around town with toddler, but perhaps I'm overlooking something - any other suggestions? With 10kg on the handlebars a hub gear might be a win, but equally might be hard to bring in for the budget

[*] budget not set in stone, but the bike is probably going to have to live outside, so comfortably inside £100 given the risks of (1) theft, (2) weather


----------



## XRHYSX (19 Mar 2013)

I've got a cheap front suspension MTB £150 new from my LBS over 5 years ago, I've had a trailer, tag-a-long and both front and rear child seats (but not the same time) on it with no issues. I use it to commute (2miles) for family rides (around 15miles) and solo rides (20-50 miles) other than a new rear wheel due to an accident and new chain and crank set its been a good bike and wont be replaced for a while yet,


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Mar 2013)

Don't skimp on th brakes!

If you are pulling a weight behind you it's momentum will add to that of the bike and the ride when it stops.

Good quality brakes (upgrade if you have to) are essential


----------



## Lanzecki (21 Mar 2013)

+1 for an old mountain bike with good brakes. 

*



​*


----------



## Bigbud (21 Mar 2013)

What trailer is that, looks beast ! I'm looking for one at the moment for my bab


----------



## Lanzecki (21 Mar 2013)

It's a Mamma and Pappas 03. A 3 wheel "Running buggie" with a fixed front wheel. Remove the front wheel, and hour with some metal and there ya go. I spoke about it on more depth in a different post. 

Tested with 80kg. And tested at 40km. Stable as a rock. I got the buggie from a family member that was about to scrap it. 

OF course it folds and the seat lies back. Great for nipping down the coal merchants. They've got used to me asking for bag or two


----------



## Bigbud (21 Mar 2013)

Looks awesome, did think that's what you had done :-) we just picked up a used Jane slalom pro for off road, would do the job well I think. May have to get another thou as oh would kill me :-D


----------



## Lanzecki (21 Mar 2013)

I did this in a way that the red bar can be removed and the wheel replaced. I don't know your one, but I'm sure you can do the same. I took the front axle from a bike and that goes where the front wheel should go.


----------



## chrizi (25 Apr 2013)

right.If you are pulling a weight behind you it's momentum will add to that of the bike and the ride when it stops.


----------



## User482 (10 May 2013)

I use an early 90s Marin mtb fitted with a rack, guards and commuting tyres. I upgraded the cantis to v-brakes as the trailer takes a bit of stopping.


----------

